# Am I the only one that like my shifters/brakes pointing inward my handlebars ?



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Like the title says, I was looking at tdf and didn't see anyone with their shifters/brakes pointing inside the handlebars.

I much prefer them like that but... being almost alone, I feel like goofy !


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I angle mine in a tad bit too.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I angle mine inward about 5 degress. I do it because the bar is just a tad wide for me when I get into a semi aero position. The guys on TdF are using narrow bars relative to their arm length, so they don't need to angle it in


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I would have thought the other way round? If you are using narrow bars, then it is possible that you angle it inwards.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The horns of my hoods are set up appx 15mm narrower than my drops. 
That's with the current Campag ergo levers and the Deda RHM shape bars, which has no flare.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

oh, nice to hear that I am not alone... although I set them up with much more angle than others ... I have a good 25-30° inside my bars..


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

30 degrees? that's just strange

how do you brake from the drops, you turn your wrist and then your whole upper body must have to come forward to compensate?

The only Pro I know who did this was Sean Yates, a Brit who is now a Director Sportif for SKY. But that was back when down tube shifters wee still the only option.

What got you started on doing this? back or wrist problems?


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, in the drop, it's easy, since I use very narrow bars (40mm), I have my hand place exactly at the right place to grab my brakes. If I place my shifters straight, I have to turn my hand to grab the brakes...


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Slight inward cant also seems to somewhat protect your levers should you neglect to keep the rubber side down.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

lol, I never thought about that but it's a good point Brem !


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Angled in just feels completely wrong to me.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

+1 on protecting the levers ... hmmm i like that ...


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine are slightly inward but only a couple degrees. I match them to the flare of the drops. With the new Red levers is lets the brake lever be compressed more as the shift paddle doesn't contact the bar. Very nice if you want to run the levers closer to the bars since they are adjustable.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have my bars turned around so that the drops are on top. That way I can work the brakes with my thumbs. I saw some other guys in my neighborhood with that set up & I thought it looked pretty cool.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

30 degrees!? You don't ride enough. If you did you would have tunnel carpal syndrome.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Wadl said:


> oh, nice to hear that I am not alone... although I set them up with much more angle than others ... I have a good 25-30° inside my bars..


Yes, you're the only one.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I have my bars turned around so that the drops are on top. That way I can work the brakes with my thumbs. I saw some other guys in my neighborhood with that set up & I thought it looked pretty cool.


VIOLATION...

You aren't allowed to do that unless The Man takes away your driver's license for DUI.


----------



## Jslip (Jul 25, 2012)

Funny enough I had a crash that resulted in my right STI rotating a bit inward (5ish degrees) and loved it, so made the left one the same when I got home. Feels more natural.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll take a pic of mine soon F


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

About half the bikes leaving our fit room are angled from 10-30 degrees in.


----------



## 0.2HP (Jul 13, 2011)

Look at North Roads and Mustache bars. The hand grips are sometimes pallarel to the long direction of the bike but more often angled (thumb in pinky out.) I set my brake hoods slightly angled in the same way.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I angle mine slightly.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Everybody!*

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------

